# Calgary Visit Advice



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I am hoping there are some calgarians on this board. I am primarily interested in going to Drumheller, but would like to spend a day or 2 in Calgary. So far, I know about the Glenbow museum and a walk along the bow river. Is there other stuff to see? How important is it for your hotel to be beside light rail or the subway? Note i won't have a car and I would be going solo.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this a business or pleasure trip? 
If you do not have a car, how will you get to Drumheller?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

if you're so inclined, the Calgary Zoo is a nice spot to spend a couple of hours...tell the gorilla's I said hello...


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I would go on a day (bus trip) to drumheller and potentially Banff/Lake Louise. Looking to spend about a day or 2 in Calgary (personal trip). So is the light rail better then being on the subway? I see there are some hotels a bit farther out from downtown. (I am looking at staying at Marriott properties due to Amex Marriott card) There is a cheaper marriott still walkable to downtown, but on subway not light rail route.

That's ok I looked at the Fairfield inn on 12th ave and it seems not too far from light rail. However, still looking for any tips or calgary secrets that only locals know that you have. Are there any restaurants you recommend?


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Calgary just has light rail service and bus service, there is no subway.
Definitely go to the Canadian music hall of fame, it is downtown and it is great! 
I have had great meals at Charcut restaurant downtown, if you like craft beer, check out, Craft Beer Market.
For sure Banff and Lake Louise, lots of good places to eat in Banff, make sure to check out the Banff Springs hotel, it is a nice place to visit. Take a camera.

Anyway, hope you have a great time!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know anything about your Marriott card but have they not all come together into Marriott Bonvoy which includes Delta and some others? In any event, being within a few blocks of CT Light Rail system is the right thing to do.

If you are a sports nut, then the Canada Sports Hall of Fame out at Olympic Park is a great place to spend time....but no light rail to there. Would have to use city bus.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

And what time of year? And what do you enjoy?

Drumheller is certainly cool. In the summer/early fall it's amazing.

Calgary, like Edmonton, is not an easy place to get around without a car. There is bus and LRT service, but it is really focused on getting residents in and out of work downtown and not so much going to tourist areas.
The Zoo is pretty good. Heritage Park is well done, if that's your thing. There's downhill karting/luge at canada olympic park which is pretty cool, but only a summer thing. They also have a bobsleigh ride down the actual course. Mostly a summer thing, but I've heard they do some winter runs do in between athlete training.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Early fall doesn't work for me, I was thinking June if that is a good time. I'm not into sports but the canadian music hall of fame interests me. I'd probably eat out for breakfast once if anyone has recommendations. I'll definitely check how close the light rail is to my hotel, thanks for the tip.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> I don't know anything about your Marriott card but have they not all come together into Marriott Bonvoy which includes Delta and some others? In any event, being within a few blocks of CT Light Rail system is the right thing to do.


Yea they are huge now. If you search on marriott it will show all the various brands with bonvoy rewards

Don't forget a selfie stick for Banff so you can turn your back to the bears along the road with everyone else


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

If you like shopping, visit Chinook centre and Cross Iron Mills mall. You can also visit Heritage park. I would spend more time on Banff, Lake Louise and Drumheller than Calgary itself.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> I would go on a day (bus trip) to drumheller and potentially Banff/Lake Louise. Looking to spend about a day or 2 in Calgary (personal trip). So is the light rail better then being on the subway? I see there are some hotels a bit farther out from downtown. (I am looking at staying at Marriott properties due to Amex Marriott card) There is a cheaper marriott still walkable to downtown, but on subway not light rail route.
> 
> That's ok I looked at the Fairfield inn on 12th ave and it seems not too far from light rail. However, still looking for any tips or calgary secrets that only locals know that you have. Are there any restaurants you recommend?


Random answers: 
- There is only the C-train (light rail - no subway) and transit buses. The transit in Calgary is pretty average, and is not great for getting around outside of downtown to further areas. 
- For context, the three lines of C-trains runs through downtown on 7th Avenue South. A hotel between 1 ave south and 12/13 the Ave south would be walkable. In the case of Fairfield, would be able about 6 or 7 blocks, so definitely walkable, especially in June. 
- I would not go much further outside of downtown as the transfers from the buses take forever, and in most cases you will need to transfer at downtown anyways.
- There is a great Marriot hotel across from the Calgary Tower (centre street and 9th Ave), but it may be very expensive. 

Activities/Things to do:
- Studio Bell National Music (walkable from the Fairfield)
- East village/Eau Claire into Prince's Island. It's a nice area/prominade. Depending on the week, sometimes so fun things to do
- Central library - won a ton of awards. The design is really great
These three things could take a good 1/2 day and are all walking distance from each other. 

- Banff/Lake Louise is great. In early June, one still needs to be aware of the wildlife all coming out. Don't take selfies with them!

Food: I can go on forever (we eat out way too much) So give me some ideas what kind of dining you are looking for.
Inglewood would be walkable from Fairfield. Love 'the Nash', by Chef Noble, he was one of the first Canadians on Iron Chef Japan. I really like his food. 
- Breakfast: Diner Deluxe, Red's, Galaxy diner are a few that are not too far, a few a little bit of a walk but doable
- Gruman's - one of the better deli's, and was on some show "You Gotta Eat Here' or something. 

If you give more parameters, that would be helpful in terms of types of cuisine.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The thing I like best about Calgary in June....

http://bowriverfishingguides.com/

Not sure if young people still do stuff like this though.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks to everyone responding and to plugging along for their detailed response. What I am thinking of doing is spending one night at expensive Marriott and the rest at the Fairfield. Plugging along, i'd be interested in what ethnic restaurants are in Calgary. I believe the restaurants i'm looking for are the more hole in the wall mom and pop type ethnic places.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

LB. what kind of ethnicity and does it need to be walking distance?

The challenge I find being right downtown is that a lot of the mom and pop shops or while in the walls can not afford the rents near downtown so they tend to be in outside communities.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

You are right. I would probably want it to be walking distance. What about a good steak as when i think of alberta i think of beef.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Now we are talking. I do believe Alberta beef is only second to maybe Kobe or Wagyu beef (at a quarter of the price)

For steaks:
Caesar's 4th Ave (one of the first ones)
Hy's 
Vintage Chophouse
Charcut
Saltlik

If you want a lot of meat, but not steak, I love Minha's Brazilian bbq. Be forewarned of meat sweets. There is such a thing

Breakfast
Red's
OEB
Diner Deluxe 
Galaxy

Other dining:
The Nash - has offcuts done in a great way and one of my favorite chefs
Calgary Tower 360 room - Gives the a beautiful rotating view. If you have dinner there, you don't have to pay for admission to the tower. It's one of my pricey recommends. 
Inglewood and 17th Ave has great little restaurants too, and is a nice walk.

I only mentioned places that would be either walkable, or a short e-scooter/uber away. Some are a tad further. 

I didn't have very many ethnic places, as the mom and pop shops are the ones often the in burbs. For example there is a fantastic Thai place near the airport. It's dated and divey but the great food. They used to fly some of the ingredients directly from Thailand as one of the owners used to be a flight attendant or something. You could go there on the way to or from the airport. 

If you are only in Calgary for a short time, I would consider renting an e-scooter to get around downtown and check out the pathways. They are pretty fun.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. I will definitely have a steak. Since calgary is my homebase i will have lots of opportunities to try the different restaurants.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Is the Beltline District a good area to stay? I see there is a Residence Inn at 10th ave and 5th street. Some of the reviews do mention train noise though.

Never mind, I don't want to be sleeping and listening to trains. The fairfield inn is at 12th ave and 3rd street so it must be in beltline district too.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Mainline CPR to Vancouver runs parallel and between 9th and 10th Avenues. I suspect freights run every 20-30 minutes most hours, maybe once an hour certain hours of the day.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow! That's a lot. I think i'll definitely steer clear of the Residence Inn. Thanks.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi again. I forgot to ask if there are areas in calgary that aren't considered safe? I'm travelling solo so i thought i'd ask. I'd probably be back at the hotel by 10. In particular i'm interested if the area around the fairfield inn 239 12 Ave SW is safe or if there are any other bad areas i should avoid. (I'm female since that isn't readily apparent.)


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

How would you be getting back to the Fairfield? From the C train on 7th Ave? That is a 5 block walk. It has been many years since I have been in that part of Calgary, but my take is:

If you are doing that, make the walk from 7th Ave to 12th Ave along 4th St SW (underpass the railway). You do not want to be in the area of 11th Ave and Center St where the homeless are (Mustard Seed and Inn from the Cold).... so you don't want to walk from 7th Ave SW to 12th Ave SW from the East, e.g. via 1st St SW underpass (the railway), especially if you can come at it from the West, i.e. 4th St SW. 4th St SW is a well traveled route so would be safest to walk along it.

Depending on night of the week, several parts of the Beltline such as 10th Ave, 11th Ave, 12th Ave can be deathly quiet by 10pm, though 12th Ave is reasonably well traveled (avoid 10th Ave). If you feel uncomfortable, just take a cab from the Fairmont Palliser or some other location in that vicinity and put up with the potential abuse from the taxi driver for such a short fare. North of the railway is safe enough. South of the railway can get pretty quiet due to lack of residential buildings in that area.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks, i've been debating between the fairfield inn and delta bow river or westin calgary. The issue with the fairfield inn is I can stay 4 nights for the same price as staying for 3 nights as the other 2. But maybe i need to weigh being able to get around easily at night after my tour. I'm sure i'll be hungry after a long day. I assume both the Westin and Delta are centrally located?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I would suggest paying more and staying north of the railway for a better overall experience. Sometimes being penny wise and pound foolish isn't worth it.

Delta is at the fringe of downtown's NE side but within 2-3 blocks of shops and restaurants. Westin and Hyatt Regency are both in the heart of the city. Depending on time of year, Sheraton Eau Claire is a lovely option too....next to Prince's Island Park on the river AND a few good restaurants like Joey's and River Cafe on Prince's Island itself and whatever is now in Eau Claire Market itself these days. With the economic downturn, many downtown restaurants have closed.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I can be too cheap! I'll do more research on those hotels. I think Delta Bow River was by a fire station so i'm not sure about there. Thanks for your detailed description of the route from the Fairfield though - that's what made me question if I would want to stay there.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I doubt there's any safe place for a single female to be walking the streets of Calgary at night. The Fairfield is pretty scary spot even during the day. 

Not sure how difficult it would be but I would suggest the Grey Eagle Resort & Casino...a bit away from downtown but 24 hour security outside & inside and too far for most crack heads to stumble upon. Not an expensive Uber ride.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks, i've decided to stay at the Westin Calgary now. I will be sure to come in before dark. I'm from Vancouver. It would be interesting to know if there is more crime in Calgary then Vancouver. Obviously, Vancouver has its problems. I was surprised to hear about the crime in Winnipeg though. I had no idea. As an aside I learned the entrance to my apartment building is being used for drug deals at night. I am in a nice part of a suburb but I think the issue is our apartment entrances aren't visible from the street. Not nice. You can't escape from the drug problems in cities wherever you go.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> Thanks, i've decided to stay at the Westin Calgary now. I will be sure to come in before dark. I'm from Vancouver. It would be interesting to know if there is more crime in Calgary then Vancouver. Obviously, Vancouver has its problems. I was surprised to hear about the crime in Winnipeg though. I had no idea. As an aside I learned the entrance to my apartment building is being used for drug deals at night. I am in a nice part of a suburb but I think the issue is our apartment entrances aren't visible from the street. Not nice. You can't escape from the drug problems in cities wherever you go.


Don't worry too much as a female just be diligent and use common sense. Calgary is a very safe city it is nothing like Winnipeg in terms of crime. My understanding is there is less crime in Calgary than Vancouver. I am not sure about the downtown area specifically and cannot find the report. 

Westin is a fine hotel, it's not far from Eau Claire which is a very nice area and only a few blocks from the train. Always go in and out from the 4th Ave entrance (instead of 3rd ave which is a little darker and sketchier). There is usually a door man or Concierge in front of the Westin and not that many 'dark' places from the front. From the hotels you have mentioned in the thread, I would have stayed at the Sheraton Eau Claire. It's the nicest out of all of them, and since it's essential in the out complex it's probably the safest. The amenities are all there and my in laws live right beside there have no problems walking around as seniors there or even walking to over to Eau Clair after dark to pick up something from the market. If the two hotels are close in price, I think you will be happier at the Sheraton. Otherwise, Westin is the next best choice out of the hotels I have seen listed in this thread. Grey Eagle is just not that close to anything, but if you are spending a lot of time in the mountains, its pretty quick to get out from there.

Don't be afraid to enjoy what the City has to offer. You are already spending time money to fly, a few extra bucks for an uber is well worth it.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I concur with Sheraton Eau Claire but Westin is perfectly fine too. Spent way too many years in that area off and on in the '80s and '90s but a perfect part of the downtown area.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, unfortunately it is a cost issue with the sheraton. Thanks for tip about the door to go out. I am not picky about hotels at all and usually stay at pretty cheap ones so i'm sure the Westin will be a step up.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi again, one thing i forgot to ask is where i can get a good burger. I think i'd definitely want a burger in calgary.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> Hi again, one thing i forgot to ask is where i can get a good burger. I think i'd definitely want a burger in calgary.


Are you still going to Calgary? I don't know how COVID has impacted these places, most are at least doing curbside, but you may have to order on line
Regrub - just good burgers, south side of downtown, walkable. It's burger spelt backwards
Naina's kitchen - they have the BEST stuffed burgers and poutine, but they are so large to get both you might end up with food sweats, on 17 Ave, so walkable
Burger Inn- lots of different burgers, cheaper, but good burger. 
Boogies - it's further out, love all of their burgers. there two locations, one is still walkable but much further.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Everything in Calgary is open. Most good burgers over priced though. Get a free covid test at the drive thru...very civilized.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Eder said:


> Everything in Calgary is open. Most good burgers over priced though. Get a free covid test at the drive thru...very civilized.


Thanks for burger suggestions. Thats good to know some that are closer by. My plan was always to go next summer i just plan well in advance. I just hope airfares haven't gone up too much.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Hopefully this thread doesn't disappear. I've kept a link to it.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

IF you are looking for a Marriott property the Sheraton Eau Claire is a very nice property. Large rooms. Lots of others. I do not think that the location of the downtown Delta is that great.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

We may be a foreign country by next year the way things are going lol.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes it seems like the sheraton is the consensus but it may not be in my price range. I'm thinking of the westin calgary which is cheaper.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Are there any good bakeries or cafes walking distance from the westin? I would probably get a muffin or scone to eat for breakfast.

This may seem an odd question but i'm willing to walk for a good muffin or scone. They definitely aren't all created equal, its particularly hard to find a good muffin.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

latebuyer said:


> Are there any good bakeries or cafes walking distance from the westin? I would probably get a muffin or scone to eat for breakfast.
> 
> This may seem an odd question but i'm willing to walk for a good muffin or scone. They definitely aren't all created equal, its particularly hard to find a good muffin.


IIRC, there have some good pork buns (and other things in the chinese bakeries) in that area ... if you'e into that.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Westin is a very close to the Sheraton and to the Eau Claire Market. Some places to there. Westin is fine. I have stayed there a number of times.

You should be able to get a very good rate. Business travel to Calgary is down, down, down. No Stampede this year. The rate on the web is not always the best at these hotels. Shop, then call the front desk (NOT the 1 800 central reservations number) and ask for their best rate. I suspect that the weekend rate is best given that it is a business hotel.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

ian said:


> Westin is a very close to the Sheraton and to the Eau Claire Market. Some places to there. Westin is fine. I have stayed there a number of times.
> 
> You should be able to get a very good rate. Business travel to Calgary is down, down, down. No Stampede this year. The rate on the web is not always the best at these hotels. Shop, then call the front desk (NOT the 1 800 central reservations number) and ask for their best rate. I suspect that the weekend rate is best given that it is a business hotel.


Thanks for the tips. Yes it does look like the weekend rate is better.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. Yes it does look like the weekend rate is better.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

latebuyer said:


> Thanks for burger suggestions. Thats good to know some that are closer by. My plan was always to go next summer i just plan well in advance. I just hope airfares haven't gone up too much.


NEXT summer? As in the summer of 2021? 

You do know about this thing called Covid-19 right. By next summer, places you are asking about may no longer be in business especially the burger places but also the hotels.

Just out of curiousity, how many nights do you plan to spend in Calgary when and if you end up going? I hope all this time and effort isn't just for a one night stay.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Su rely one of the 5 marriott hotels would be open? If anything will survive its a marriott. I would think ceasers and the river cafe would be open. Having a steak is my main concern and there is alberta rainbow trout at the river cafe. I wou ld stay 3-4 nights. Hiwever with your comment i am concerned with the tour operators staying open. Hopefully there would be calgarians taking day trips. For me part of the enjoyment of a trip is in the planning. I've already enjoed looki ng on a map as to where stuff is and at the different reviews for restaurants. My big trip this year will be to victoria so i could use a distraction.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

latebuyer said:


> Su rely one of the 5 marriott hotels would be open? If anything will survive its a marriott. I would think ceasers and the river cafe would be open. Having a steak is my main concern and there is alberta rainbow trout at the river cafe. I wou ld stay 3-4 nights. Hiwever with your comment i am concerned with the tour operators staying open. Hopefully there would be calgarians taking day trips. For me part of the enjoyment of a trip is in the planning. I've already enjoed looki ng on a map as to where stuff is and at the different reviews for restaurants. My big trip this year will be to victoria so i could use a distraction.


Well consider that Hertz has already crashed. Would you have thought such a major car rental company would be out of business? On what basis do you say, 'If anything will survive its a marriott.'? They could be the first chain to go just as easily as any other.

Why would you need a tour operator to visit Calgary? You drive or book a flight and book a hotel room. You aren't going on a 'tour' of any kind. Personally, I am hoping that this will adversely affect all the third party online booking parasite companies as it is Airbnb. Maybe we will get back to doing business with the service providers rather than giving money to third parties who add nothing to the equation.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Hertz was on life support long before covid. Covid just moved the inevitable forward.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes i find most businesses in trouble now had financial difficulties before covid 19. If marriott folded i'd have bigger concerns then a trip to calgary.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

@latebuyer Don't worry, there will be a great steak place in Calgary, even it's not Caesar's. Steak is a staple. Rainbow trout may need to be substituted with another fish (I didn't think it was always on the menu at the River café), but if that's what you want, I am sure there will be a place. I plan to take my family rainbow trout fishing at one of the many areas around here this summer. I will save one and freeze it for you, if needed. (Might be small though)

If there were no more Alberta Beef or rainbow trout at the end of this COVID, there are bigger issues. Though beef prices have been skyrocketing here.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I would say having a steak is a priority but I'm not tied to the place. Despite what longtimeago said I think burger places will be open as burgers are a cheap staple anywhere for locals.

As someone suggested I can uber around if things aren't in walking distance


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks to all the posters for giving me lots of options. I also feel that unlike Vancouver calgary is less dependent on tourists.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I have not been in Calgary for a long time. Spent a winter there about 40 years ago. I was then asked: 

Q. - What's the difference between Calgary and yogurt?
A. - Yogurt has a live culture.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

latebuyer said:


> Thanks. Yes I would say having a steak is a priority but I'm not tied to the place. Despite what longtimeago said I think burger places will be open as burgers are a cheap staple anywhere for locals.
> 
> As someone suggested I can uber around if things aren't in walking distance


LOL, what makes you think Uber will be around? Right now all the uber drivers who were depending on it to make a living are starving and wishing they could find a real job. 








Coronavirus: Uber announces drastic cuts to secure its future


Uber announces drastic action to scale back its business as its losses balloon amid pandemic lockdowns.



www.bbc.com


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I have legs to walk don't i? Or maybe you think i could be handicapped by then? I'm not interested in hearing your comments. I don't get the sense you've lived or travelled to calgary lately. You are a very negative person.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> Are there any good bakeries or cafes walking distance from the westin? I would probably get a muffin or scone to eat for breakfast.
> 
> This may seem an odd question but i'm willing to walk for a good muffin or scone. They definitely aren't all created equal, its particularly hard to find a good muffin.


Within in walking distance Sidewalk Citizen Café, they have great coffee and scones.

Sorry, I am not a muffin eater so don't know personally. 



latebuyer said:


> Thanks to all the posters for giving me lots of options. I also feel that unlike Vancouver calgary is less dependent on tourists.


Calgary does depend on tourism but it's not the main industry. They will take a major hit without the Stampede this year. Many people will come for the mountains and there are some nice areas around here. 



Mukhang pera said:


> I have not been in Calgary for a long time. Spent a winter there about 40 years ago. I was then asked:
> 
> Q. - What's the difference between Calgary and yogurt?
> A. - Yogurt has a live culture.


Wouldn't disagree. Calgary is a young city relative to many. It has it's own culture, there are the arts, festivals, and lots of different things. The way people act in Calgary is different than other larger cities. People are friendly. It won't have the culture or history of European cities, or things to do like NYC and major cities, or the awe of being in a fully different culture. People visit Calgary because it's a nice place to visit.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> I have legs to walk don't i? Or maybe you think i could be handicapped by then? I'm not interested in hearing your comments. I don't get the sense you've lived or travelled to calgary lately. You are a very negative person.


I was going to say if Uber dies, then there is a thing called a Taxi, they still exist. Also, the city is bringing back the electric scooters again. So you won't be stuck downtown. Seriously, if worst came to worst, I am sure I could get a ride. That's the Calgary charm. We are a pretty positive bunch. 

Keep planning, but keep in mind, a lot of things are changing right now, I am not sure what restaurants will be open or not. Boogies had a line up around the corner at one location, I am sure they are fine.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Like I said PA, that was a joke 40 years ago. I think Calgary to be different now. Actually, despite being a cold winter, I enjoyed my 4 months in Calgary. I have been there a few times in more recent years, but usually for a short visit, not as a tourist, so I really know little of it now. Yes, seems like a nice place to visit.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry longtimeago i had a bad sleep. As i tend to be a doom and gloom person myself, i don't need another depressive thinker throwing cold water on my trip. Thanks pluggingalong. I think i'll just have to be flexible. Give me a steak and a place to sleep and i'm happy. Also what i don't believe you mentioned is there is public transit-i take public transit a lot in vancouver so could manage. As a solo person i tend to overplan as i find i need to keep busy as a solo traveller so i'll have to work on that. Nice to know about the cafe. I think what i haven't made clear is the primary purpose of my trip is to go to the dinosaur museum-its reallly a bucket list item. However i thought going to calgary would be nice-its nice to see another part of canada and extend out my trip. What i'm looking most forward to is the river walk and no one can take that away (unless there is a flood😊) Yes i'm aware i could happen.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

If it were me...I would cut short my time in Calgary. Spend time in the mountains. Go to Drumheller.

Calgary is fine but nothing special. Lots of cities have a river walk. Heritage Village is 'nice' but again...nothing special really despite what some of our fellow locals would say.

What is special, IMHO, about Calgary is the fabulous foothills scenery and of course the mountains. Rent a car. Drive the Kananaskis or perhaps stay in Banff or Canmore for a few days. Spend time in Banff, Lake Louise, walk the Emerald Lake circular route /Yoho, perhaps drive an hour up the road towards Jasper. Walk the river from the town site to Banff Springs Hotel. Stop for a drink on the patio. Tour the hotel. Walk back, enjoy the view, smell the pine, listen to the river.

Not certain how you would get to Drumheller now. The museum is special if you are interested in that. Greyhound service is long gone.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Plugging Along said:


> Within in walking distance Sidewalk Citizen Café, they have great coffee and scones.
> 
> Sorry, I am not a muffin eater so don't know personally.
> 
> ...


The problem with Calgary or all of Alberta for that matter in regards to culture is that most of the population has always been far too transient to build up a real cultural identity of any kind. That's why I always wonder when people like Kenny talk about 'Albertans', just who it is they are referring to? Does someone who has lived there for 5 years qualify as an Albertan? If an Albertan is defined as a 3rd+ generation resident, there would hardly be any 'Albertans' who qualified.

To develop a culture takes consistency over time which Calgary has never had. I'm not saying there is anything particularly wrong about that, I lived in Calgary for 3 years and was happy enough during that time. But I never considered myself a 'Calgarian' or 'Albertan'.


----------



## ludetuner (Dec 28, 2016)

Alforno Bakery for a coffee/scone and Vintage for a steak. Both downtown.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

This thread was started 3 years ago and i'm finally looking at going to calgary! Flair airlines has a $96 fare from vancouver and you can't beat that! Bring on the horror stories! I'm wondering if i went the first week of july if i would beat the forest fire smoke or if it gets that smokey. I would do a tour of the dinosaur museum and lake louise. I may have more questions but first i have to review this monster thread!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> This thread was started 3 years ago and i'm finally looking at going to calgary! Flair airlines has a $96 fare from vancouver and you can't beat that! Bring on the horror stories! I'm wondering if i went the first week of july if i would beat the forest fire smoke or if it gets that smokey. I would do a tour of the dinosaur museum and lake louise. I may have more questions but first i have to review this monster thread!


Wow, it has been three years. I ended up doing Vancouver last summer before you came here.
It's a crap shoot with the forest fires, they often originate in BC. July is a good time, just remember Stampede starts the 2nd Friday of July. That could be good or bad for you. Good if you want to take in the Stampede (one of my favorite events). bad if you don't want to partake in the Stampede, everything will be much more expensive and crowded. 

Good luck with Flair air. I look at them for my kids competition in April. I decided against because the savings was little after luggage costs (we don't pack light for competition). Our team mate booked during the last sale and already got a reschedule. They are now worried and thinking they may just cancel and book with one of the other airlines. I would do Flair for a quick personal trip, where if there is a delay it won't matter that much. On a side note, there's new airline called Lynx. I think flights were even lower. Don't know how much cheaper than $96 though.

On a good note, I think all of the restaurants and recommendations are still around. Uber is around, Marriot, Westin, and the burger places. Ironically, Longtimeago is not around here. So alot of Calgary businesses outlasted him.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Good to hear from you, plugging along. Thanks, i completely forgot about the stampede. I was excited as it looked like i could stay at the sheraton eau claire with my marriott points for those dates which people recommended. However it looks like it would work later in july on july 23rd too. I'll have to think about flair. Once i included the bundle that included free cancellation it came to 236.00. I liked that you could cancel and not just get a credit but i need fixed dates as i am booking tours. I'll review the thread first before asking more questions!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> Su rely one of the 5 marriott hotels would be open? If anything will survive its a marriott. I would think ceasers and the river cafe would be open. Having a steak is my main concern and there is alberta rainbow trout at the river cafe. I wou ld stay 3-4 nights. Hiwever with your comment i am concerned with the tour operators staying open. Hopefully there would be calgarians taking day trips. For me part of the enjoyment of a trip is in the planning. I've already enjoed looki ng on a map as to where stuff is and at the different reviews for restaurants. My big trip this year will be to victoria so i could use a distraction.


Surprisely, I thought of you or this post last night. I was having dinner downtown for my spouses big birthday. 

Ceasars and River Cafe still opened (we actually debated going there but I had other plans. Same with the Marriott. 

I have to share I had an amazing Alberta Rainbow trout for dinner. My spouse had a massive porterhouse at the place. I would add to my recommendations 'Major Toms'. It was crazy expensive (just over $500 for 4 of us, no alcohol includes a decent tip). The restaurant opened less than a year ago, it's on the 40th floor of one of the building (not the tallest), and the food was fantastic. My kids who have eaten in top restaurants including Michelin star said that a couple of the dishes were the best thing to hit their mouth. 

I did have to book this reservation last November to get in. Something to think about if you have some dates, I would book a couple times slots for when you think you might be here if the place appeals to you. It is very close to westin. It's dead cetre downtown off the LRT


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks! That reminds me i did notice the rainbow trout before was at the river restaurant but I forgot so good to know its good. I'll check out major toms. I assume uber is still running? Longtime ago thought it wouldn't be. Just booked Sheraton eau claire in late june. I thought maybe covid numbers would go up after the stampede.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry i just read you said uber was still there so no worries about that.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Well, i’m finally going here. There was a booking of the drumheller trip so i am able to go late june. Just wondering how long it takes to get to the calgary zoo by the bow river pathway? I am just one day in calgary and will go to zoo and canadian music hall of fame.


----------

